# ldv convoy ugly or what



## 96405

hi gang
do you think ldv convoy makes for a good conversion . i was looking at them because they are 6 foot wide and are beefed up fords in disguise. what do you guys reckon?


----------



## 88808

LDV are the biggest bunch of crud on the road, I've had the delight of driving these vans and minibuses for local authority and private coach companies.

They are really nasty. Better off with a Transit.


----------



## 96405

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo in which way are they crud performance , handling, please explain am very interested to what you have to say. nice 1


----------



## WISSAGE

Hi Morrmorr
I used to drive LDV Convoys. Yes they are big and yes they have a good payload with bags of room, but the noise and vibration from the diesel and lack of performance and cart springing tips the scales. I used to wear ear plugs at speeds in excess of 45mph when I could get there. You won't break them though they seem bullet proof.
I drove a brand new one about 12 months ago and there was an improvement in the sound deadening, but what a pleasure to get back into the Fiat Ducato and they are far from perfect. You can do a lot with noise deadening material, but the vibration is very tiring. Borrow one or go for a test drive and try for yourself .
I have no experience of the latest LDV offering.
Bob


----------



## 88808

morrmorr said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo in which way are they crud performance , handling, please explain am very interested to what you have to say. nice 1


I can't think of a single redeeming feature of the LDV, noisy, crap gear box, crap un reliable engine. Best ones have transit engines!

The door mirrors are obstructed by the join in the door windows.

Handles like a brick.

Councils love them cos they are cheap!


----------



## Pusser

There was a member on here who was praising LDV's some time ago for their ruggedness and reliability. I think he worked for the British Deaf Sports Council but cannot be sure.

My eyes have been turning to the Renault Master base. I also notice that Vauxhall hitops are actueally Renault Masters in disguise. At present, although my mind changes on a daily basis, these are holding top spot for me.


----------



## 96762

*Re LDV COnvoy*

Much of what was said re LDVs is true, we have a 95 convoy home conversion and find it v. reliable with the Peugeot 2.5 D enginge yes noisy but it was never intended as a campervan. If you want any more tips or maybe you have already purchased something contact me


----------



## Wiggy

Well everyone

I disagree I owned an R reg LDV Convoy from new and only PK'ed it 2 years ago due to needing a larger van.

Conversion by Devon as a Sahara 4 birth - only 4 birth pannel van conversion at the time.

Had all Ford running gear, while a little slow & noisy, it never let me down - but of course now are available more modern large vans and things move on so I too would replace it with a Renault Master.


----------



## 91929

We were looking for a new van for our business 
The LDV is 3 ft shorter in the LOAD compartment that the Renault Traffic that we had then
We needed a LWB version of the LDV to give the same load space

We now drive a Renault Master / Devon Monte Carlo and find it to our satisfaction

Could be bigger and give us more than 34mpg


----------



## lal

:twisted: i've ad a '99 convoy for 5 months and the following has gone wrong with it: new brakes needed - £150,new windscreen wiper mechanism - £350,new pipe (small pipe on engine) - £100,new clutch - cost???? in garage tomorrow!! also while doing 70mph on a motorway the fuel filter just fell out!! not good with 2 passengers and a van load of their belongings!! AA managed to repace it - just about! new shock absorber in steering wheel. The van is noisy,can vibrate at high speeds,and is generally unreliable,I dread driving the bloody thing,as a removal man I need something I can rely on,I would not recommend this van to anyone,it is also crap on hills.


----------



## Jented

Hi Morrmorr.
I have seen super conversions of LDV's,but never ever rode in one,but know the base vehicle has several known faults. However,i have had the pleasure of owning a Renault Master conversion,( The pleasure was the Renault bit),and have to say it was faultless,comfy,economic,and could pick its skirt up and out run a Mirage jet fighter,(Well...nearly). I have driven merc/ford crew vans,and at the moment drive a Peugeot 2.2 m/home,which is very nice,a bit quieter,but not as much fun,and has no chance of outrunning the french police,bummer..
If the money runs to it,and you can fit in what you want,Renault would do it for me,plus its the same as the Vauxhall,so loads of bits at the right price to be had.Good luck.
Gearjammer


----------



## sweetie

Another reserected thread from 5 years ago.

Thread instigator has not visited since 25-06-05 hope he has got it sorted by now.  :wink: 

Steve


----------



## ljharvey

Hi ldv fans :wink: i need to know a soulution to a little problem me and the good other have a 2000 plate ldv minibus converted to a camper it seems to have everything except power to sockets would it have something to do with the 1000w converter as the cable from it wont reach the ciggy lighter i of course know nothing about anything im just getting in to it all any idears please...! :?


----------



## Stanner

This thread is 10 years old and the last less than helpful thread was 5 years ago so I think asking here is flogging a dead convoy...... :wink:


----------



## HarleyDave

Yeah - and also been reported for duplication

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stanner

HarleyDave said:


> Yeah - and also been reported for duplication
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Never mind, 3 down and just one (duplicated) post to go. :wink:


----------



## HarleyDave

True 8)

Cheers

Dave

site helper note - thread closed, see http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-247106.html


----------

